# OB NCON (WH/CA only) NO FLOW



## RWTM (Mar 24, 2022)

_I was told by taking cartons from NCON (C/A) cages and placing them on two pallets on a PRT. Instead of using a tugger… I can throw 6 cages in one lap or build with a 130-150 CPH. A _


----------



## Hal (Mar 24, 2022)

You gotta clear this up. Downstack what? Pallets? Freight in the non con carts?


----------



## RWTM (Mar 25, 2022)

Hal said:


> You gotta clear this up. Downstack what? Pallets? Freight in the non con carts?


I’m faster if the cage is prelabeled xxs. I also want to be a good example to new hires. Since my key is currently restructuring again


----------



## Hal (Mar 25, 2022)

Xxs? Are you confusing extra smalls with noncon cartonair?

Anyway. Do you know what the knowledge vault is? If you start using it and going through the standard work bundles the answers to 99% of your questions are in there.

EDIT: Vault. Knowledge Vault


----------



## RWTM (Mar 26, 2022)

Not confusing but wishing* and I do not


----------



## Hal (Mar 26, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Not confusing but wishing* and I do not


I'm not sure what you're wishing for.

Talk to your OM or one of the trainers/training specialists. Its on a target sharepoint so I don't want to publicly share the link. Ask them to show you the knowledge vault and standard work bundles. Most processes have a job breakdown, job aid and standard work charts and audits.

It might help you better understand a lot more processes. Also you should see about becoming a mentor/trainer and going through job instruction. I think for you things will make a lot more sense after.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 27, 2022)

Hal said:


> not sure what you're wishing for.


I wish they had XXS. Our new SOM took office Tuesday. I know they know. So thanks anyway! The only way I’d be a trainer Is through a LWW.


----------



## Hal (Mar 27, 2022)

RWTM said:


> I wish they had XXS. Our new SOM took office Tuesday. I know they know. So thanks anyway! The only way I’d be a trainer Is through a LWW.


LWWs are not trainers and should not be used to train in any capacity EXCEPT other LWWs. They are two separate roles.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 8, 2022)

Hal said:


> I'm not sure what you're wishing for.
> 
> Talk to your OM or one of the trainers/training specialists. Its on a target sharepoint so I don't want to publicly share the link. Ask them to show you the knowledge vault and standard work bundles. Most processes have a job breakdown, job aid and standard work charts and audits.
> 
> It might help you better understand a lot more processes. Also you should see about becoming a mentor/trainer and going through job instruction. I think for you things will make a lot more sense after.


Do you have to be a trainer in order to be a LWW? That’s what I was told. If I became a trainer I wouldn’t give out licenses to new TM’s who I felt weren’t confident enough on PIT. I WOULD give a sorter certification  very carefully. Would give a mezz cert before the sorter. Haha. I’m currently going back to school and making impactful career decisions rn and my DC isn’t very insightful or resourceful.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Apr 8, 2022)

No, you don’t have to be a trainer. I’m sure it helps, but it’s not required.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 8, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> No, you don’t have to be a trainer. I’m sure it helps, but it’s not required.


™️


----------



## RWTM (Apr 16, 2022)

Hal said:


> I'm not sure what you're wishing for.
> 
> Talk to your OM or one of the trainers/training specialists. Its on a target sharepoint so I don't want to publicly share the link. Ask them to show you the knowledge vault and standard work bundles. Most processes have a job breakdown, job aid and standard work charts and audits.
> 
> It might help you better understand a lot more processes. Also you should see about becoming a mentor/trainer and going through job instruction. I think for you things will make a lot more sense after.


I’m going to ask my TS, thank you. ICQA told me to favorite a tab to use if I have any questions. Forget the name. Any TM can access it on a common. I use it when I can perform the one and only SUL audit along with the diverted not loaded audit. That’s usually high when the nets are full!!!!! It can’t happen unless we follow process and have 2 RWTM’s per key hrly


----------

